# Somebody destract me from my studies...



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2007)

before I hunt down and kill the writer of this piece of shit fucking textbook. 

I look up a work in the index, and this is what I get. 

See page 381...

I got to page 381 and find the word in bold, and this is what I see.

*Differential Services* - Deals with differential services covered in the next chapter.

I go to the next chapter and find it, but it says this.

*Differential Services* - Deals with differential services covered in the previous chapter.

My professor's handbook says to know what the differential services field does in an IP datagram.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

lawl, I was just freaking out over one of my classes, still am actually, but this makes me feel a little better.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm...try googling the textbook author's name and the topic - there might be some textbook reviews or inquiries addressing that issue. If that doesn't work, see if you can google up the textbook author, and if he's a prof somewhere, dig up his faculty profile or office profile and shoot him an email with your questions. 

If you have some trouble finding anything with Google, try GoogleScholar. . .that references mostly academic/professional studies.

Or maybe you can sign onto the school's library, search for other stuff by that author, and see if there is a reference there on the subject.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> before I hunt down and kill the writer of this piece of shit fucking textbook.
> 
> I look up a work in the index, and this is what I get.
> 
> ...




 The top part of a simple googlescholar search for _differential services and IP datagram_:	

Analysis of MPLS traffic engineering
JM Chung - Circuits and Systems, 2000. Proceedings of the 43rd IEEE ???, 2000 - ieeexplore.ieee.org
... router (LSR) that conducts the differential services is required ... networks to support
integrated services [RFC 22103 ... transferred based on raw IP datagram routing ...
Cited by 13 - Related Articles - Web Search - BL Direct

End-to-end delay models for interactive services on a large-scale IP network - group of 2 »
M Mandjes, K van der Wal, R Kooij, H Bastiaansen - ??? workshop on performance modelling and evaluation of ATM & IP ???, 1999 - ics.uci.edu
... of bits, currently called the DS (Differential Service) code point ... Thus, a full IP
solution as described ... Therefore, the IETF Integrated Services over Specific ...
Cited by 17 - Related Articles - View as HTML - Web Search

Delay performance analysis of the new Internet services withguaranteed QoS - group of 2 »
K van der Wal, M Mandjes, H Bastiaansen - Proceedings of the IEEE, 1997 - ieeexplore.ieee.org
... this paper, 32-kb/s adaptive differential (AD)PCM ... as the protocols to build services
with guaranteed ... is considerable, whereas the total IP datagram size must ...
Cited by 34 - Related Articles - Web Search - BL Direct

New Differential and RTK Corrections Service for Mobile Users, Based on the Internet - group of 2 »
H Hada, K Uehara, H Sunahara, J Murai, I Petrovski ??? - Proc. of ION, 1999 - sfc.wide.ad.jp
... There are two transport protocols in TCP/IP: TCP and UDP (User Datagram Protocol). ...
Summary New Differential and RTK Correction Services through the ...
Cited by 18 - Related Articles - View as HTML - Web Search

Framing techniques for IP over fiber - group of 6 »
P Bonenfant, A Rodriguez-Moral - Network, IEEE, 2001 - ieeexplore.ieee.org
... Better traffic engineering and differential quality of service (QoS) capabilities
in emerging IP switches together with the deployment of ...
Cited by 24 - Related Articles - Web Search - BL Direct

A state management protocol for IntServ, DiffServ and labelswitching - group of 9 »
H Adiseshu, G Parulkar, R Yavatkar - Network Protocols, 1998. Proceedings. Sixth International ???, 1998 - ieeexplore.ieee.org
... IntServ, the direct result being DiffServ or Differential Services. ... lead to denial
of service attacks, necessitating ... IP sourcead- dress ofthe IP / UDP datagram ...
Cited by 10 - Related Articles - Web Search

Internet differentiated services service for transaction applications - group of 2 »
EB Davies, ASJ Chapman - US Patent 6,483,805, 2002 - Google Patents
... Typi -cally differential treatment is based on the ... Trans -actional services are a
major component???perhaps ... An IP datagram is a packet consisting ofan IPheader ...
Cited by 16 - Related Articles - Web Search

Quality of service facility in a device for performing IP forwarding and ATM switching - group of 4 »
Q Zheng, SR Willis, F Kastenholz, E Crawley - US Patent 6,611,522, 2003 - Google Patents
... 484^ 486- / 4ft«???/ 4M /VERSION IHL DIFFERENTIAL SERVICES TOTALWEIGHT IDENTIFICATION ...
534 FIG. 26 520 ( IP LOOKUP ) EXECUTE INITIAL INSTRUCTION IN INTERFACE ...
Cited by 14 - Related Articles - Web Search

A Survey of Differentiated Services Proposals for the Internet - group of 12 »
C Gbaguidi, HJ Einsiedler, P Hurley, W Almesberger ??? - SSC, http://sscwww. epfl. ch, May, 1998 - infoscience.epfl.ch
... 5 datagram model in favor of a virtual circuit model ... in terms of the latter???s IP
address and ... 1,2] (section 3.4) ??? the Simple Differential Services Model (SDSM ...
Cited by 6 - Related Articles - View as HTML - Web Search


----------



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Hmm...try googling the textbook author's name and the topic - there might be some textbook reviews or inquiries addressing that issue. If that doesn't work, see if you can google up the textbook author, and if he's a prof somewhere, dig up his faculty profile or office profile *and shoot him* an email with your questions.
> 
> If you have some trouble finding anything with Google, try GoogleScholar. . .that references mostly academic/professional studies.
> 
> Or maybe you can sign onto the school's library, search for other stuff by that author, and see if there is a reference there on the subject.



Oh, I'm going to shoot him all right... in the head.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> The top part of a simple googlescholar search for _differential services and IP datagram_:
> 
> Analysis of MPLS traffic engineering
> JM Chung - Circuits and Systems, 2000. Proceedings of the 43rd IEEE ???, 2000 - ieeexplore.ieee.org
> ...





Thanks for digging that up for me, but I already hit up wiki. I'm just pissed because the rest of the book is written just as poorly, and much of the information doesn't match the notes I took from the professor. The professor has cited multiple instances of where the book was wrong.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO ... WORK!!!  Don't be a slacker brother K.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> NOOOOOOOOO ... WORK!!!  Don't be a slacker brother K.



Bonecrusher - 






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> NOOOOOOOOO ... WORK!!!  Don't be a slacker brother K.



Haha, I'm the man. I'm a robot during finals. I eat, sleep, and shit computer science. 

I am...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


The Geek dan dan dan!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> before I hunt down and kill the writer of this piece of shit fucking textbook.
> 
> I look up a work in the index, and this is what I get.
> 
> ...




Yea, well I'm typing a fucking 12 page research mother fucking paper.

Gawd, I hate these. I'd rather curl up in a ball and die.

Seriously everytime I have to do one of these, I get so stressed out that I break out in a rash on my hands.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Yea, well I'm typing a fucking 12 page research mother fucking paper.
> 
> Gawd, I hate these. I'd rather curl up in a ball and die.
> 
> Seriously everytime I have to do one of these, I get so stressed out that I break out in a rash on my hands.



Thats rough dude.

Wait a minute, the documentation for my HCI prototype was 106 pages plus the 30 something pages worth of VB.net code. 

The documentation for my apache server was 42 pages, and the documentation for my Windows 2003 IIS 6 Server was 54 pages. 

Needless to say, in the last month I lost a ton of gains that I made over the semester.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Bonecrusher -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's harsh man.  I would never wear a suit like that ...


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 30, 2007)

KelJu is there something you want to tell us?





YouTube Video


----------



## kinkery (Apr 30, 2007)

ok 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 30, 2007)

Destracted yet?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 30, 2007)

How about compleeting your studies so you can actually be in a position to pick one of them up?? Kidding. you could distract each other right now and no doubt that would be alll good.. even if it made both your work and studies twice as hard and twice as long .. or maybe just not get done at all!  .. after all. who needs to study when you can be distracted by thaat!


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Destracted yet?



Shcwing!


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2007)

I think I have a learning disability. I can't remember a lot of stuff until I stare at the page long enough that I can see the pages of notes in my head. If I look at the powerpoint slides and notes long enough I can recall the whole slide as a picture and then read the page in my head. It is the only way I can remember boring stuff that doesn't make much sense. Anybody else do this?


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2007)

Lawl, I just realized that I have a selective memory. I took one glance of the picture of the two chicks asses above, and I remember it perfectly. Maybe I should photoshop the pictures to where my notes or written on the girl's asses.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I just realized that I have a selective memory. I took one glance of the picture of the two chicks asses above, and I remember it perfectly. Maybe I should photoshop the pictures to where my notes or written on the girl's asses.



I'm the same way.
I can literally be told/asked to do something for example, and not remember even talking to the person 1 minute later.

That and I can't remember shit I'm reading or being lectured over unless I'm really into it.


----------

